
Zika spraying kills millions of honeybees - woliveirajr
http://www.cnn.com/2016/09/01/health/zika-spraying-honeybees/index.html
======
namuol
I heard of a very effective technique that involves releasing millions of
sterile males into the ecosystem. It takes a little longer to see results but
the results are devastatingly effective and don't directly affect other
species like pesticides.

~~~
woliveirajr
Some time ago there were discussions on whether those engineered mosquitos
would lead to drawbacks in the future, and that fuming was safe and kept
mosquitos under control.

Some years ago, there were also discussions on bees disappearing from the wild
on from the farms.

Then this news. It surprised me because fuming (at least, with some
components) isn't safe for other species, after all. And, perhaps, some bees
that disappeared from the nature suffered the same fate of these ones.

But I don't know whether the cost/benefit of killing bees x having zika around
x other products.

